# Acne on my back



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Quick on for u lads

I've got bad acne on my back

Can see it spreading to my shoulders soon.

I've never noticed it too bad before but took a few pics and holy sh!t its pretty bad

(Pic attached)

I'm a hygenic person, shower daily after gym

I originally thort it was heat spots as It only flared up when I wore a t-shirt rather than a vest to the gym

Some now are even scaring over. Starting to worry a bit

Cheers guys


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I always advise the sunbed for this mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so whats the question ?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

What can I do to clear it up

I don't no if the pic is attached, tapatalk bein a fuk up


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Accutane...


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

No pic shown mate.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Pic showing now for me.

Best speaking to your doc first mate and see what they can supply. Also have a look at this - http://www.danielkern.com/product-p/kit-back-s.htm There forum can come in handy too with some tips etc. It is a bit pricey plus it is delivered from the USA.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I get quite spotty when I come off cycle and this time I've used Nizoral, clearasil soap and sunbeds and they aren't too bad now. Alot of people suggest accutane but I think that should be your last option due to how harsh it is.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheers mate. Will ava look


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh and some cream that contains benzoyl peroxide 10% will help as well. Just watch you don't get it on clothes as it stains


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Oh and some cream that contains benzoyl peroxide 10% will help as well. Just watch you don't get it on clothes as it stains


Ta pal, gna start caking myself in clearisil or similar 10mins before shower.

I'll ask my pharmacist asap


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Go see gp ASAP get accutane , use quinoderm and it pan oxyl .


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

accutane is harsh stuff man.last resort id say.i have heeps of it and would never run it again.if u plan on using it make sure you know its sides


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Can't see very well on my phone but looks a bit like cystic acne.if it Is the only thing that will clear it is accutane.if it is cystic you want to get on accutane asap or you will be left with some bad scaring.I no from experiance.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

ewen said:


> Go see gp ASAP get accutane , use quinoderm and it pan oxyl .


Asap. That serious u rekon?


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

liamo69 said:


> accutane is harsh stuff man.last resort id say.i have heeps of it and would never run it again.if u plan on using it make sure you know its sides


the sides are not that bad mate.most people only get dry lips.I have ran it at 120mg with only dry lips.and ewen ran it at 100mg for a year with only dry lips i think that's what he posted.


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

F*k me pretty nasty that i would go see GP mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

44carl44 said:


> the sides are not that bad mate.most people only get dry lips.I have ran it at 120mg with only dry lips.and ewen ran it at 100mg for a year with only dry lips i think that's what he posted.


Yeah that's right mate .

Moisturize and lipsil is a must , great stuff to use .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

monsterballs said:


> Asap. That serious u rekon?


From gp to specialist and prescribing accutane is quite some time so the sooner the better lucky for me I can ring my specialists pa and get seen sooner only because of my previous use of it , and like Carl said scars are bad from cystic acne .


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

All info taken in.

Cheers guys

Will get down to my gp asap then.


----------



## matt2002_uk (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi mate don't know if this is any help but I've always had pretty nasty spots on my upper back - decided a couple of years ago to do something about it , went the docs and they prescribe me Zineryt - its an alcohol based product (i think) it works great, doesnt scar etc, but you have to keep using it or they just come back.

sunbeds help too - not to clear them up but just hide them a bit.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice. Cheers matt

Going to get an apointment asap,

See what he says.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

looks like mine but mine started on upper back then spread down arms and onto my chest. tried a few things duapc cream helped a little if I layed it on thick but I have had enough and am going for ro-accutane.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok guys. Been to gp today

Got some anti-boitics (tetralysal 300mg )

Two month corse to try and clear it up,

However I no anti-biotics effect th liver I'm not really a drinker, my bdays end of jan so maybe a little drink.

But what I'm more intrested in asking is ... Would dbol even be an option on anti-biotics??

As wanting to start cycle in the nxt month or so

Any1 shed any light


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Bump

:whistling:


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I personally wouldn't take anti biotics and d-bol together.

best way of clearing up the acne is come of the gear you junky!!

But if you cant do that then stick with the anti biotics for 3-5 months with duac gel.

If that doesnt work and you still want to continue steriods then accutane is the only way. Good luck, i'm just about to start accutane now!


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

tetralysal 300mg is useless.most people who run it end up on accutane.i was on it for months and it done nothing so was a mate.i hope it works for you but from my experiance it is not great at all for clearing acne


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

BB2 said:


> I personally wouldn't take anti biotics and d-bol together.
> 
> best way of clearing up the acne is come of the gear you junky!!
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. As with a lot of people. The acne came AFTER cycle. Did used to have slight acne on my back. But not this bad. Not been on cycle now since sept. Or maybe ealier


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

liamo69 said:


> tetralysal 300mg is useless.most people who run it end up on accutane.i was on it for months and it done nothing so was a mate.i hope it works for you but from my experiance it is not great at all for clearing acne


As a few others have told me  but... Unless I go on the black market :bounce: I don't think the gp will prescribe me accutance without giving this a good go first. He said come back in 4-5 weeks


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> Cheers mate. As with a lot of people. The acne came AFTER cycle. Did used to have slight acne on my back. But not this bad. Not been on cycle now since sept. Or maybe ealier


I'd say you need to be off for 9 months for the spots to settle down


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

liamo69 said:


> tetralysal 300mg is useless.most people who run it end up on accutane.i was on it for months and it done nothing so was a mate.i hope it works for you but from my experiance it is not great at all for clearing acne


it worked a bit for me, but you MUST use it for over 3months everyday, it made my acne less angry


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> As a few others have told me  but... Unless I go on the black market :bounce: I don't think the gp will prescribe me accutance without giving this a good go first. He said come back in 4-5 weeks


doubt you'll see any change in 4-5 weeks, try it for 4-5 months then re think


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> Ok guys. Been to gp today
> 
> Got some anti-boitics (tetralysal 300mg )
> 
> ...


I had to use those They took about 4 or so weeks before they worked. They did do the job, but when I came off had the same problem, now I'm on something stronger.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like I'm just gunna have to go on. And stay on :lol: :bounce:


----------



## rparker (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi,

I used to have that problem too. Trust me, it isn't a hygiene thing. What helped me was tanning and going to the beach as much as possible. Apparently the sand and the sun works wonder to restore whatever is going wrong inside 

Ryan


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheers mate. Screw going on the beach atm :lol:

I might live in blackpool but its still winter lmao


----------



## rparker (Jan 7, 2012)

Hahaha sorry mate...guess its off to the tanners for you


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

contact your GP but accutane is always a good one


----------



## begal (Jan 27, 2005)

Heres my view for what its worth i have been prescribed accutain twice when younger im 35 now everything clears up and you stay clear for some time untill you start juicing again

I started doing shorter courses then the acne was not that bad but it slowly creeps up i can literly feel it coming on at the end of a cycle my skin feels different i begin to go reder and i know im due an out break

iv tried everything and different compounds to stop acne sometimes its better than others constant blood levels from test e help, rather than sus i feel and tapering helps. as well as b5 and all the rest of the antbiotics nothing works like acutain

i went surfing in sep just coming off and i got the **** spots and as well as on back i get them on my face so it sucked

this time i did some reading and noticed that people were having good results with smaller doses of accutain so i did 20 mg for 2 weeks followed by 10 mg for a month and everything cleared i self prescribed

now if i run a course i do 10 mg mon wed fri if i feel i need it and use it as a preventative measure at a reall low dose

i only get a little dry lips but no oile production that causes the spots


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheers mate. I'm on these anti-bio's from the docs. He said come abck in 5-6 weeks and see wat its like. So I highly doubt I will prescribed with accutane


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

I hope that clears up mate, i had it worst than you a few weeks back, scared me pretty bad. Weird, because on my 1st cycle i was fine, 2nd, i just broke out.

Approaching PCT and hope it doesn't come back. Good Luck.

P.S I was went to say scarred, but scared me never the less lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

As its on my back its hard to see if its clearing up. Only been a week on these anti-bios, side effect- dry lips

Did urs clear up on its own then


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

big ste said:


> Accutane...


X2 i had worse acne than that 6 months of accutane ive had about 3 spots since... Get to the gp to get reffered to derm, in the mean time buy some tane imo


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

The doc cant prescribe tane anyway you have to be reffered to derm first and they dont refer untill youve done so long on anti b's. Which anti b's you on? Oxytetracycline? Did nothing for me personally, nor did lymecycline and another one i cant remember


----------



## Rage_alan (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Guys

I ran a course of Test E and Dbol and was fine until PCT, then had a breakout very similar to yours. I was prone to acne as a youth anyway so was prepared. I did manage to get referred to a derma at a hospital, and i said that due to my career i could not use accutane so they put me on Clindamycin and rifamrpricin (i think its called) at the same time. It worked great, although one of the sides is bright orange p*ss! Quite comical.

However the thing that helped me the most was a body wash i ordered of the internet - the brand name is 'Australian' and its a pure tea tree gel wash. It comes in huge litre pump bottle so is quite dear... but that coupled with anti bi's and perfume free moisturiser, i was all clear in a few months. Just in time for a trip to the US in April where i plan to be topless 89.99% of the time.

Seriously recomend the gel to everyone i know that suffers from acne due to AAS.


----------



## Rage_alan (Apr 14, 2011)

For reference, the anti bi's i mentioned are much stronger than and 'cycline' like tetra or doxy, so can only be reffered by derma i presume, but not as harsh as accutane. The tea tree gel can dry you out a bit hence the need for Moisturiser. 'Simple' is pretty good or an aloe Vera based gel moisture.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply mate. I'm going to look up that 'australian' wash. Almost tried every single wash I can get my hands on over the last few months. Lol

I'll give it a try. Reps. Thx bud


----------



## Metzer (Jun 20, 2011)

Does Accutane actually remove scars or just stop the 'stops/acne'?

Been on it for about 2 months now - not getting any more spots (well hardly) but done nothing for some acne scars on me back..maybe i should up the dose? (taking 60mg atm)


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Metzer said:


> Does Accutane actually remove scars or just stop the 'stops/acne'?
> 
> Been on it for about 2 months now - not getting any more spots (well hardly) but done nothing for some acne scars on me back..maybe i should up the dose? (taking 60mg atm)


Wont do nothing for scars buddy time will make them better, some will remain tho gotta live with it or fork out a lot for laser which still wont fully remove all of them :/ sorry mate


----------

